# GBE - Globe Metals & Mining



## yogi-in-oz (21 April 2006)

Hi folks,

GBE ..... as with many new uranium hopefuls, 
there's not much technical data to work on .....

..... but, using some simple Gann astrotools, we
can use the current data to anticipate, just where
traders may ambush the falling price, ready for
the next leg up ..... 

See attached GBE chart and analysis, below.

happy days

   yogi


----------



## powerkoala (26 April 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

What the heck ?
Trading halt all sudden....
Is this good sign or getting worse ?
Pray for GBE holder....


----------



## ALFguy (27 April 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

All smiles for GBE holders  pitty I bailed early.


----------



## powerkoala (27 April 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Cant smile yet as seller really crazy. They all want to bail out asap.  
Buyer seems scared to move.


----------



## ALFguy (27 April 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Profit taking and a little caution.
The announcements are a step forward.


----------



## powerkoala (27 April 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

guess the seller wins
back to square one   
wait again -doh-


----------



## powerkoala (16 October 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

a long hibernate stock
has announcement today for finding uranium...
will this change anything or just stay asleep for another year ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 October 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> a long hibernate stock
> has announcement today for finding uranium...
> will this change anything or just stay asleep for another year ?




0.02-0.03% samples = Yuck, 

Lets hope grade improves a little deeper

IMHO better U plays out there


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> 0.02-0.03% samples = Yuck,
> 
> Lets hope grade improves a little deeper
> 
> IMHO better U plays out there





Well that was then, when alot of U players were undervalued, since then most have doubled while GBE has fallen, so now it appears tables have turned and GBE is the last U stock left in the stables that hasn't run, every other DECENT U stock I can think of has run, so its only a matter of time IMO before this baby gets up and starts running,

I reckon the catalyst will be ann shortly regarding their exploration program in Malawi near PDN's Kayelerke Deposit and hopefully some better surface samples in Argentine say 0.04 - 0.06% would be nice 

DYOR!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

And as the whole U Mkt goes nuts, GBE appears to be the forgotten stock,

the 2 I mentioned at the start of the day, WME and OMC are up 28% and 20% right now 

Surely GBE will have its day tomorrow?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

The last U rocket ship waiting to take off


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Not much volume mate. Perhaps when people shift out of DYL etc, they'll look at it?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Don't think anyone cares about Globe Uranium,

Can't believe dogs like ENR run and GBE is left sitting at 6 month lows,

Sean can you post up a chart when you get a sec, I see support at 44c  with resistance at 66c,


Call me crazy but I also see a falling resistance line which began on 29th March at about 83-84c and has been falling, so it almost looks like a Massive Descending Triangle with base at 44c, I see the end/tip of the triangle in about 1-2weeks time,

Your thoughts Sean?


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Sam, I agree, decending triangle that'll culminate in a couple of weeks if it follows it's current path. One year weekly chart is pretty clear. The daily is really choppy due to the low volume. 

There's very good support around $0.43-45. Probably won't drop below this unless the general U market colapses.

I reckon a break through $0.52 will have it out of the sidways/downward move, with a break above $0.60 to be very bullish. 

What's the story with the volume? The gey man of the ASX!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Up 17%   

Looks like those results are about to come out re Malawi, I knew it had to have its day, every other U stock had its day so it was only fair


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

And unusual volume. Although still low by comparision with others....Perhaps this is the beginning?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Funny thing is my CURRENT weekly chart shows a breakout of the descending triangle, a close today around 48-50c ie close for the week will show that,

Interesting,

I reckon its insiders who like with WME have been given the scoop on Malawi exploration results


----------



## nizar (10 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Up 17%
> 
> Looks like those results are about to come out re Malawi, I knew it had to have its day, every other U stock had its day so it was only fair




wow, great call YT.
beware the spread (rather large) and the volume though.
hasnt got me convinced .
AIM has though!! Running!


----------



## neildoco (10 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Trading Halt for GBE


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Well off to my exam, 

Would love to come out to find GBE has released Malawi exploration results and rocketed up to 65c = 20c opies should trade around 45c

Wish me luck,

for GBE, not the silly exam  : 

CIAO


----------



## Simmo (10 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

now in trading halt. You might just get your wish..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Still in a trading halt,

C'mon wheres that good Malawi U announcement to get the bulls going


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Sometimes things just go your way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

I wonder how far this will run given its the only U-Stock to have not really moved during this lates Urophia


*GLOBE DISCOVERS URANIUM IN MALAWI*Highlights
• Greenfields uranium discovery at Kanyika in central Malawi
*• High-grade rock-chip samples including 2,909ppm (0.29%) U3O8 and 2,645ppm (0.26%) U3O8*• 2.5km long, coherent, +100ppm U3O8 soil anomaly with 482ppm U3O8 peak
• Follow-up exploration planned to infill discovery zone and test a further 5km of strike potential
• Coincident high-grade niobium and tantalum rock-chip samples to 5.12% Nb and 0.52% Ta and a strong, coherent Nb and Ta soil anomaly


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Stock looks like its going to open up at 65c!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Bwahhhh ha ha ha ha

I bought opies exactly 1 week ago at 23-25c

Sold today at 47c!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gotta love U-phoria


What a month its been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

I can't believe people are still buying this stock up,

I mean the results weren't that great,

Oh dear pitty the buyers today, its gonna end in tears if you ask me


Anyone else buy last week when I was posting????????


----------



## nizar (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Anyone else buy last week when I was posting????????





No i didnt, no time to check it out 4 myself, had exams, was studying.
But congrats, well done. You picked yet another winner.
Thats class. RESPECT.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

I can't beleive how far it ran, the ann wasn't that great and people bought the stock up to 87c!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And up to 56c for the opies!!!!!!!!

Thats just f'ing crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh well, time to turn off comp and get back to studies, last exam in a few hours!

Oh its gonna be a good celebration over the next few days,

I've made more money over my exam period than I have over the entire year,
Yet my last 2 exam periods have benn where I've lost the most money ie Oct/No last year and May/June this year, so mid-terms next year should be interesting!


----------



## Rafa (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Well done YT...

Brave work trading over exams...

This is year is the first year i've gone overseas too and actually made money... ( i don't trade whilst OS, just hold... and hope...   )

in 2002,and 2004 lost big time whilst OS...
thems the breaks...

gotta love U phoria...!


----------



## alankew (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Rafa i will only love U phoria if it rubs off on Northern Uranium on Wednesday


----------



## nizar (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I can't beleive how far it ran, the ann wasn't that great and people bought the stock up to 87c!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And up to 56c for the opies!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats just f'ing crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Yeh same i got smashed in May/June.
I just read the announcement, not impressed, cant see what the fuss is about to be honest.


----------



## Rafa (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Rafa i will only love U phoria if it rubs off on Northern Uranium on Wednesday





haha, bloody MTN hasn't seemed to have caught the bug either... not happy!


----------



## alankew (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Rafa based on his recent performance which has been outstanding(and knowing from a previous conversation that he is single)I am thinking of ditching the wife and proposing to YT


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



			
				alankew said:
			
		

> Rafa based on his recent performance which has been outstanding(and knowing from a previous conversation that he is single)I am thinking of ditching the wife and proposing to YT




Oh my   

he he he, I said I wasn't married have been in a happy relationship for 4 years now (has it ups and downs like most mkts  )

Now its just a matter of picking the next GBE,

Alan I reckon NTU will be a stormer simply because of Areva and Cameco as shareholders, good luck!


----------



## greggy (18 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I can't beleive how far it ran, the ann wasn't that great and people bought the stock up to 87c!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And up to 56c for the opies!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats just f'ing crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Young Trader,

Great stock pick. Well done. Don't tell your other half, she'll probably want half of it!! (Joke).  I'm speaking from experience. Its probably worse in my case with having a 2 yo daughter as well as the wife.   Enough humour, well done and I hope your studies prosper just as well.


----------



## tech/a (18 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Well its a profit.

But lets say you bought $5000 worth at 45c (dont know your buy price or position size but will use this as an example.)

Thats 11,000 of them.At one point they were worth $9570---pretty good for a student.

Now $7000 still pretty good.

Youve given back $2500 of your money to the market and your happy as a pig in ---.

Sorry dont understand? I'd be seething! If I had taken even $2k of the profit and really liked the stock I could have pocketed it---then bought again.

Gaps are often partially filled as this was on 16/11 and the close that day would have been a good low risk trade---with $2k in my pocket regardless what it does in the future. (More if you had a larger position).


So whats your plan now,when will you take a profit?
Would you buy more if you could?
How long at at what price would you consider selling out if it simply tanks?

Not having a go---- just interested.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Tech I'm hung over so I'm not sure if your post was asking me a question or not and if it was I couldn't really understand,

I bought $15k worth of options at 23-25c the tuesday prior,

I sold that Tuesday on open @ 47-49c for $30k so it was $15k profit for a one week trade   

Won't go near them again for ages, they're nothing special, they just hadn't run then thats all


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

I can't believe that this is still going up!   

Its gonna end in tears, they were only U surface samples after all!

Mkt Cap is about $40m at current prices and nothing but surface samples


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 November 2006)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Mkt Cap has moved up to $50m on you guessed it more SURFACE SAMPLES!


Once this company pulls out some drill cores and gets assays back with similar gradings and over reasonable intercepts I'll give them some respect,

Until then its so very spec and trading well above fair value, Caution should be exercised!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 January 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



Hi folks, 

GBE ...  looking ahead, GBE appears mostly positive 
for January 2007, but may be weaker for the
first half of February ..... 

     08012007 ..... minor and positive - finances???

     18012007 ..... minor and positve news???

     24012007 ..... a short, sharp drop here may 
                    surprise some players ... ???

     25012007 ..... positive light on GBE

     02022007 ..... minor cycle here

     06022007 ..... minor news expected 

  23-26022007 ..... significant cycle - finances??

     05032007 ..... minor and positive

  22-23032007 ..... two cycles here may bring company
                    news, but could trade flat here.

     27032007 ..... major and positive spotlight on GBE ???

  13-16042007 ..... 3 cycles coming together here, should 
                    bring some positive news - finances??              

     26042007 ..... minor

     30042007 ..... minor news???

happy days

 yogi


=====


----------



## mmmmining (30 January 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

GBE has a very good new result today. It confirms my believing that Argentina is a very promising, but overlooked place for hunting uranium.

I feel very comfortable with the management, and the quality of the reports. But I do noticed a very weak price pattern. I sold half, and ready to buy back in a week or two. But tomorrow's quarterly ann. might screw up my plan. Let's see.


----------



## jemma (30 January 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Yogi what happened to AOI?????????


----------



## mmmmining (2 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

If you think that you cannot find any uranium stock with good value, try this one GBE. It's share price has done absolute nothing over past 3 months.

It is a quality uranium company with two projects in Malawi, and one in Argentina. All properties has done the first pass with significant uranium samples. 

I have dealing with the management a few times. I found they are very capable, modest, and credible. 

Not much fancy promotion, but down-to-earth hard worker. Just need a bit of time to get some drilling results, and target to have at least one JORC resources by the end of this year or early next year.


----------



## mmmmining (10 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

While we have seen other uranium stocks, particularly in SA skyrocketing. This gem is completely buried, with absolute no interests because everyone's focus is on near-term producers.

If you are looking for some good medium stage explorers, this is the one worth to do further research and study. 

GBE is going to compile a JORC resources for projects in Malawi. But I like the prospects in Argentina. 

Argentina is a totally overlooked country in Aussies eye. It is no Bolivia, no Venzilamania, it a very mining pro-country, and with nuclear plant, and pro-uranium mining history. 

But this stocks required patient, not for a quick killing, and still in a pattern of ann. driven. It needs to break that pattern.


----------



## mmmmining (10 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

GBE has a bit of moment today, up 12c today, and 18c from intra-day low.  I guess an ann is imminent regarding Malawi. 

Funny GBEO is traded at 10c discount to GBE. Cannot believe it.


----------



## mmmmining (13 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Very interesting event. 

GBE executive has exercised 2010 options at 75c, raise $56,250.

Around the date of exercising, which is April 4, the share price is traded between 70c and 80c.

I don't know what is the logic behind this exercise when the option is barely in or just on the money, and exercise date is still 3 years away.

The only three reason I can think of:

1. The executives are stupid;

2. Company is short of money, executives are under pressure to exercise the option;

3. Executives are anticipate good news is coming, and ready to make some quick money.

I believe the combination of 2 and 3 is more likely. The rising share price confirm this.

But it could be an excellent buying signal when executives exercise on the money options...


----------



## mmmmining (13 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



mmmmining said:


> If you think that you cannot find any uranium stock with good value, try this one GBE. It's share price has done absolute nothing over past 3 months.
> 
> It is a quality uranium company with two projects in Malawi, and one in Argentina. All properties has done the first pass with significant uranium samples.
> 
> ...




Well, I am totally disappointed that nobody else on this forum has a interest on this stock.

Since the post, in went from 77c close to 72c low on April 4, and shot up as high as 107c, and close at 104c. 

Cannot say the performance is great, but 30%+ gain within less than 2 weeks is not too bad, right?

Alright, I have share my thought with you guys. This will be my last post under this thread if none is interested in.


----------



## j4mesa (14 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

hi....mmmmmining,

don't be so discouraged.
I think some other people was just interested with something else which made them quick money.

Just checking the chart, the graphic looks good to me. Outstanding breakouts !!!
btw is the oppies exercise price 20 c ????


----------



## mmmmining (14 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



j4mesa said:


> hi....mmmmmining,
> 
> don't be so discouraged.
> I think some other people was just interested with something else which made them quick money.
> ...




I don't want to post anymore just to protest the censorship done by DoctorJ which I consider as totally insane and unwise.  

But I do need to answer your question. The option is 20c exercise price, trading at a massive discount. I guess its expiration date is this Oct., and  people anticipating a right issue, or SPP.


----------



## REA (14 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Hi Mmmmining

I don't know re the censorship but I think that we just can't keep up with the amount of shares at the moment.  I reviewed interesting shares and there are about 10 I would like to buy (if I had enough money).

There are other shares that are also creeping up that are not popular  UTO for example.   I enjoy your reviews.


----------



## j4mesa (15 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Hmmm.....mmmmining, I am thinking to make quick money by buying the oppies and then straight away converting them n selling them in the market....

Around 10c diff and if you buy 50,000 units easy 5,000 dollars yeah ?? hehehe


----------



## philby3 (16 April 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

hi mmmmining and others

Just to let you know I think you should keep posting to this thread as like myself, i am sure there are others who read - but not participate.

I find it hard to get info on Globe and it's good just to tune in and see what you guys think.

I don't understand a great deal about trading, but i have a bunch of Globe shares I bought quite a while ago based on the market/industry and reinforced by certain similarities to Paladin - shares I have also done well with. Naiive perhaps but it's worked out ok so far.

One question tho - the trading halt placed on GBE. What do you guys think? A takeover perhaps?

cheers
P


----------



## philby3 (20 June 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Just wondering what the general thoughts are re GBE? A couple of good ann and director taking up a further 500 000 options this month. State One Stockbroking have a (speculative buy) 12 month target of $2/share

Anyone care to run their analysis charting over GBE and offer some feedback as to what they see/interpret? I don't use charting yet but am i correct that there is a huge ascending triangle forming since Nov 2006? And what's the analysis on share activity since the April spike?

Like to know what you guys think.


----------



## philby3 (22 June 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

GBE announced a trading halt today. Anyone care to offer their opinion? Possibly drill results - is that enough to request a halt?


----------



## philby3 (25 June 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

why would someone dump 178 000 shares at .92 - the day before an announcement we all expect to be positive?

Although I haven't been able to out anything more (specific examples), someone else has mentioned they've noticed someone trying to keep the lid on the sp each time it looks to edge it's way up.

What would they be trying to achieve as result? Anyone have any ideas they want to throw into the ring?


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



philby3 said:


> why would someone dump 178 000 shares at .92 - the day before an announcement we all expect to be positive?
> 
> Although I haven't been able to out anything more (specific examples), someone else has mentioned they've noticed someone trying to keep the lid on the sp each time it looks to edge it's way up.
> 
> What would they be trying to achieve as result? Anyone have any ideas they want to throw into the ring?



Yes, odd, maybe someone's making a protest to the shares and options being granted to the directors etc. Maybe not. That can't be the reason for the halt though. Must be something else going on, and someone knows it's not good perhaps.

As far as the chart goes, pretty choppy. Should be support at 90 cents and resistance around the red lines perhaps. No indication as to which way it will go from this consolidation to me.


----------



## philby3 (25 June 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

nice one kennas. thanks for the charts too. i think many believe the drilling reports have come in early. most of that 178k dumping has been taken up already so hopefully a sign of investor confidence the sp is going to move up.
have to keep an eye on the volume.
would be nice to see a breakout.


----------



## powerkoala (29 August 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

wow... anyone knows what is going on with this sp?
market got smashed, and out of no where, this sp up 20% to 70c.
no news at all.
any idea fellas ?


----------



## moses (29 August 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Its such a lovely chart I thought I'd better post it up. Its been going up for a few days though, so not quite out of nowhere. No news of course...


----------



## exgeo (15 October 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

One tonne of rock from the current drilling at Kanyika is worth in the order of *AU $203/tonne*. This is calculated using the following grades which I visually averaged by scanning the recent drilling results:

U308.. (US $75/lb) = 200ppm (0.44 lb/t) = US $33
Nb205 (US $7/lb) = 8000ppm (17.6 lb/t) = US $123.3
Ta205 (US $40/lb) = 300ppm. (0.66 lb/t) = US $26.4
Total Value $/tonne rock......................= US $182.7 or AU $203/tonne rock

For context, Arafura (ARU) Nolan's Bore ore is worth AU $280/tonne (at US $80/lb U308 and US $1.75/lb REO). The ore composition is different for Nolan's bore and Kanyika; I'm comparing dollar values only, not grades. I used AUD/USD = 90c. The mineral prices came from today's company announcement 15/10/07.


----------



## powerkoala (15 October 2007)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*



exgeo said:


> One tonne of rock from the current drilling at Kanyika is worth in the order of *AU $203/tonne*. This is calculated using the following grades which I visually averaged by scanning the recent drilling results:
> 
> U308.. (US $75/lb) = 200ppm (0.44 lb/t) = US $33
> Nb205 (US $7/lb) = 8000ppm (17.6 lb/t) = US $123.3
> ...





a really nice grade isn't it?
but still current sp is 60% down from previous high of $1.20
still long way to go


----------



## exgeo (13 February 2008)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Uranium price is basically unchanged from my last post at US$75/Lb, but the project keeps getting larger and is still open. Assuming that Nb2O5 and Ta2O5 prices are the same as well (I haven't checked) then it works out to an *equivalent U3O8 grade of 1.1Kg U3O8/Tonne (2.4Lb/Tonne). *

Seeing as it starts at surface and looks like it would be open-pittable and is in a uranium-friendly jurisdiction, this doesn't look bad at all. Resource estimate due next in March 08. Currently has $10m in the bank, so no need for imminent capital-raisings (just as well probably!). I imagine nobody's listening to this story any more though.


----------



## exgeo (31 March 2008)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

From today's resource statement I calculated a new value per tonne of rock. I used the metal prices from today's announcement by the company.

........Metal price...........Grade..................Value..........................................Contained metal (t)........(Mlb)
U308.. (US $75/lb) 70ppm (0.15 lb/t)... = US $11.55...............................................4000....................8.9
Nb205 (US $11/lb) 2600ppm (5.72 lb/t) = US $62.92............................................145500.................320.7
Ta205 (US $47/lb) 120ppm (0.26 lb/t). = US $12.22................................................6600..................14.5
ZrSiO4 (US $750/t) 4800ppm ............ = US $ 3.60..............................................272400................600.5
Total Value $/tonne rock.................. = US $ 90.29 or AU $100/tonne rock


----------



## Ghetto23 (6 April 2009)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

I'm still listening - got caught holding these last year.

Seems if people believe the Niobium story (it's looking like they do atm) then these guys will get up there.

Glad to see after so long.


----------



## Schmickle (8 March 2010)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Anyone still watching or holding these guys? Really keen to hear if anyone has any thoguhts about them...


----------



## Althom (26 July 2010)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

Were in dispute with their JV partner with the result that met testwork is on hold. Completion of BFS now unclear and also the expertise that the JV partner allegedly brought to the JV gone. Geologists and mining engineers tackling a complex metallurgical issue - not a good scenario.


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

GBE, now known as Globe Metals & Mining have thrown their hat into the graphite ring.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120704/pdf/42776j484qz2rf.pdf

Acquisition of advanced graphite asset in Malawi Exploration target of 15-20Mt @ 5-10% graphite
*(The exploration target is conceptual in nature, it is uncertain whether further work will result in a mineral*
*resource)
*
Highlights – Technical
• 2,020sqkm licence – two projects and 12 individual graphite deposits (all at surface)
• Previously reported resource estimates at Chiziro (1995) not considered sufficiently reliable at present to enable Globe’s technical team to report a JORC resource
• Graphite a strategic mineral in high demand, with advanced technology applications such as lithium-ion batteries (some crossover with REEs)




Highlights – Commercial
• Market size approx. 1Mt p.a graphite (equiv. nickel)
• Consolidates Globe’s already strong position in Malawi (Kanyika Niobium Project currently in DFS and 2 REE projects)
• Acquisition of 100% of project for US$80,000 plus current year expenses
• Globe’s cash at bank currently >$31 million
• China dominates graphite production and consumption – Globe’s partnership with ECE positions the Company to leverage Chinese finance, partners and technology
• Transaction subject to due diligence and usual governmental approvals

Worth keeping an eye on, even if only for the usual spurt that accompanies the word GRAPHITE


----------



## springhill (10 July 2012)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

China Development Bank – Financing Letter of Intent for Kanyika Niobium Project

Globe Metals & Mining is pleased to announce that it has received a Letter of Intent (LOI) from the China Development Bank (CDB), one of China’s largest government-owned banks, to provide a credit facility to Globe to finance its Kanyika Niobium Project in central Malawi.

Project Financials Summary: capital cost US$220 million (incl. contingency); NPV US$300 million; IRR 23%; annual revenues US$180 million p.a.; 20 year mine life; annual production of 3,000tpa niobium metal (principally as ferro-niobium) with tantalum and uranium credits; first production 2015.

Globe is pleased to receive this LOI, as it marks an important step towards eventually bringing Kanyika into production. The LOI is non-binding, and subject to a number of conditions including technical and financial due diligence, concluding terms for the provision of finance, relevant approvals from the Governments of Malawi and China and approval from the CDB credit committee.

CDB stated, “We are delighted to be involved in this Project, and look forward to working with Globe to put final and binding financing arrangements in place, once the Definitive Feasibility Study for the Project is completed.”
“Ferro-niobium is a critical additive in the production of sophisticated steels by Chinese steel mills, and the expected growth in the consumption of both niobium and steel in China is significant, so the participation of the CDB in this Project makes sense. The involvement of ECE as Globe’s largest shareholder satisfied a vital pre-requisite, as our bank typically requires a Chinese partner for financing arrangements of this nature.”


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

*Re: GBE - Globe Uranium*

*DFS Update – Kanyika Niobium Project

*
Globe provide an update on progress towards completion of the Kanyika Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) and implementation of the Kanyika Niobium Project in Malawi. The DFS is progressing according to schedule with the achievement of a number of key milestones this quarter including:
● Completion and submission of the Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA) for all areas of the Project. A copy is available for review here: www.globemetalsandmining.com.au.
● Completion of the processing flowsheet development with variability testing and proof of concept underway.
● Advancement of the process plant design and completion of the infrastructure, tailings storage facility and wastemanagement design concepts.
● Issue of tenders for the project early works program, including the main access road, project fencing and accommodation villages.
● Advancement of project financing with a Letter of Intent from China Development Bank in place.
● Development of a Social Responsibility Plan as part of the EIA, with several programs already underway.
● Completion of the Project area census and commencement of the Relocation Action Plan.
● Advancement of marketing studies, with off-take agreements in negotiation and the first MoUs in place.
● The infill drilling program is due for completion in August, which will deliver an upgraded resource of more than 50 Mt in Measured and Indicated categories with a mine life of more than 20 years.


The project economics remain attractive and the DFS is on track for completion to draft level in December 2012. This will allow Globe to make the project commitment decision in February 2013. Globe has commenced negotiations with the Government of Malawi towards finalising the Project Development Agreement and hopes to produce the first ferro-niobium at Kanyikain late 2014, early 2015.


----------



## springhill (11 September 2012)

*Share Buy-Back Update*

Globe Metals & Mining Limited advise that the Company continues to undertake the current on-market share buy-back as per the ASX announcement on 25 January 2012. To date, the Company has bought up to 4,000,000 shares representing just under 2% of the issued capital, with 6,080,674 shares remaining to be bought.
Veritas Securities Limited (ACN 117 124 535) has been appointed as the managing advisor to undertake the current on-market share buy-back. Veritas Securities Limited has an execution and clearing agreement through market participant Pershing Securities Australia Pty Ltd (ACN 136 184 962) to execute trades.
Globe commenced its share buy back on 14 June 2012 following the approval from the Australian Foreign Investment Review Board for the Company to buy-back of up to 5% (10,080,674 shares) of its issued capital as part of the Company’s strategy to manage its capital base in the best interests of the shareholders.
The Globe Board reiterates that timing for the decision to buy its own shares on market is discretionary, and that the authorisation period for the buy-back is twelve months. *The Company has previously indicated that it will consider buying back shares at up to $0.23 per share.*
With the Kanyika Project Definitive Feasibility Study (“DFS”) on track to be completed on time and within budget, improved management and internal controls, and its strong cash position, the Company remains confident in its project development program and expects to complete the share buy-back on schedule.


----------



## greggles (7 June 2021)

GBE share price flying this morning after the company announced that it has received formal notification from the Principal Secretary of Mining that the Malawi Government's Mineral Resources Committee has reviewed GBE's mining licence application for the Kanyika Niobium Project (AML0026) and recommended the grant of a Mining Licence.

Looks like this project is going ahead. Very good news for holders and exciting time for GBE. Share price is currently up 130.77% to 9c.


----------



## Stockbailx (11 June 2021)

GBE up another 27% with standing the pressure of a strong spike and rise on Monday. Lots to look forward to with uranium stocks...


----------

